# euro style headlights



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

i cant seem to find these anywhere for a b13. i have a '91 model. does anyone know any places?


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

If you mean the Tsuru, I think mossy has the kit for sale. there is a rumor of some possible projectors though also.


----------



## 94xe-r (Oct 10, 2002)

*MOSSY NISSAN*

go to mossynissan.com and look under "products" theyre the tsuru conversion made by Hella for the 2002 Mexican Nissan Sentra i have um , and i must say they look "HELLA" tite....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Heres what your "Euro" style.. Mexican Tsuru conversions look like


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i wonder if he is talking about Euro headlights.

You know, the ones that are made for the B14, but no manufacturer seems to have gotten the hint that they would be perfect on a B13.


----------

